#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Schlumberger drilling cd's

## eng_hamada_4u

With highly interactive show with visual and vocal effects illustrating drilling &other topics related to oil production.

the cd's is explained in 6 languages:

:: Arabic

:: English

:: French

:: Spanish

:: Indonesian

:: Portuguese

contents:

Cd1:An introduction to drilling rigs and main components of drill string

Cd2:BOP Equipments

Cd3 :Big Grin: rilling Fluids and Mud Test

Cd4:Mud circulation and treating Equipments

Cd5:Hoisting Equipments

Cd6:Rotating Equipments & Mast and Substructure

Cd7:Pipe Handling

Cd8:Casing and Cementing

Cd9:Well logging, Mud logging and Drill stem test

Cd10: Power System and instrument

*CD1*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD2*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD3*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD4*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD5*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD6*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD7*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD8*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD9*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*CD10*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*Pass:* *www.geo2all.com*See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## ali

*goooooooooooooooooooooood


Thank you*

----------


## n.sivanandam

Dear friend,

It is really wonderful and great. Many thanks for sharing.

May God bless you with all prosperity and happiness in life!!!

With Best Regards,

Sivanandam

----------


## aliali

awsome

----------


## rlins76

Great collection!!
Thanks for shearing.

----------


## mark amir

thank u

----------


## cazapatam

you are the best my friend, great job

----------


## alcoholahmed

thanxxx but the second CD ( 2) produces error when extracting the 2 parts ????????

----------


## mark amir

thank u

----------


## ahmed abou zena

you're man of site ,good job my friend

----------


## liketlove

thanks so much my dear friend on these useful CDs ,may god bless you

----------


## jeetxxp

Thanks alot Friend....


Greeeeeeeeaaaaaat Joooooooob

----------


## shivakumar71

thanks.  But i could not extract the files from rar files.  it is asking for the passsword.  Kindly help me.


thanks & regards

s.kumarSee More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## yuhen

Thank you very much

----------


## gepachir

Thank you so much for sharing

----------


## leechien2

Thanks you for the very useful info.  :Smile:

----------

Thank u brother

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## saadi

thanks alot for your generous contribution...may Allah bless you

----------


## maner

Hi

Thanks for big and helpful material.

Note: In the second CD
part2 is corrupted (upload incomplete, unexpected end)
Please re-upload part2 from second CD.

Spanish was ripped (deleted audio spanish) :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Best Regards,

Maner

----------


## andalos

thanx alot 
lets download and then decide

----------

There are a problems in oparating all cds specsilly sound 
and there is file called (dir) how i can use it
many thank for u

----------


## quaiser

Dear can anyone tell me what is the password for exarct the file help me.

----------


## quaiser

Dear shiva do u have password of exarct file?plz share with me if u have.or mail me at quaiser.shakir@gmail.com thanks.

----------


## gomezjuanf

Thanks a lot friend...it's a good compilation. 



If you have the original CD would be grateful if you upload the audio folder in Spanish...I have the CD's 01, 02, 04, 09 and 10 with all languages.

Thanks again.See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## gomezjuanf

Thank you friend! Excellent compilation. I have the CD's 01, 02, 04, 09 and 10 with all languages. We would appreciate (if you are at your fingertips) at least Upload the folder audio in Spanish. Thanks again.

----------


## n.sivanandam

Password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## THEMINE

hi Thakn you very much

----------


## zlith

thank you very much

----------


## n.sivanandam

Dear Friend,

I didn't get audio on CD-2, will you please re-load that CD. 

It is really very very useful tutorial.

Regards,

----------


## gepachir

Thanks a lot

----------


## ulanfiutti

Thank you for sharing. Really good !

----------


## eng_hamada_4u

> thanxxx but the second CD ( 2) produces error when extracting the 2 parts ????????



there is some problem in CD (2&8)

----------


## cesarcardenas97

Thank you for sharing the information my friend, greeting since Peru.

----------


## lademahesh

can anybody please forward me latest version of API manual
my id is maheshlade123@rediffmail.com

----------


## ALFRE01

Thank you friend.
If youuhave some others cd's please share witn us.

----------


## gdrillman

thanks...

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## gdrillman

thanks.

----------


## stingy39

CD2 does not have audio files. Does it possible to upload cd2 again. 

Thanks so much. Also I forgot does SLB has a production cd like this.

----------


## Isra Ismail

Thank you friend!!!

----------


## manjunath

> Dear friend,
> 
> It is really wonderful and great. Many thanks for sharing.
> 
> May God bless you with all prosperity and happiness in life!!!
> 
> With Best Regards,
> 
> Sivanandam



thanks for providing this material to all user of this great group,i m realy happy to share this material. i m a fresh PG gas engineering student. its wellcome sir if you have any information about the field and the opportunity of jobs

----------


## Hec

thank you very much, very good

----------


## ahmed morshidy



----------


## eefzal

Thanks a lot , it is of great worht for the beginners and a refrence for the experienced people as a e quick guide. keep the good work up

best regards

----------


## kott

CD2 has double pass. 

one for the arhiv

and second on video in the arhiv

what is the second one?

----------


## Rockin_523

Thanks from Argentina

----------


## picho1911

Thks so mach men this information is verry important to me an again tanks for this course in my native languaje SPANISh

Tanks so much men

----------


## shols

you are blessed beyond curse. thanks a lot

----------


## NESTIN

Thank's

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## tnt

thanks

----------


## vastaguen

thanks a lot friend, good job

----------


## abzar

thanks
but for marge files need crc files
put its address too

----------


## tnt

thanks

----------


## mominbugti

thanks friend, very good job

----------


## b_wahab

thanks,
but i could't open the files from rar, it asking for the pasword,
please help me 
b_wahab regards 
ramddan karim

----------


## mominbugti

dear passward is *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## Joao da Silva

Thanks.

----------


## mominbugti

welcome

----------


## khaled ismail

Many thanks for these great working 
and we are loking for more
specialy about workover rig......

----------


## mazin_az

its not working, would u plz put it in other links..please
plz let me know
mazin_az@hotmail.com

----------


## nathanielsamson

ThANK YOU.. YOURE a GREAT PERSON. keep up the good work.GOD Bless.

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## yassersaid



----------


## Juntana

> With highly interactive show with visual and vocal effects illustrating drilling &other topics related to oil production.
> 
> the cd's is explained in 6 languages:
> 
> :: Arabic
> 
> :: English
> 
> :: French
> ...



When finished to download CD.   Why must have password to open the files...?

How can I get the password to open and play CD about Drilling?

Regards,

Juntana

----------


## vuongngo3232

This is a especially useful documentary
Thanks

----------


## alaaeldeen

thank u for the best help
but i want to know the password

----------


## Mohamed

```
Password:www.geo2all.com
```

----------


## gdrillman

cd2 problem :Frown:

----------


## proft

The disc 2 gives an error. Please help!
Thanx for the kindness. God will surely reward you in many folds.

----------


## Abdul Hassan Shah

thanks a lot

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Can U please give me another link as rpidshare cannot allot me the downloading space. I am in great need of it.

----------


## adarshjaiswal

can u please upload it mihd,net or on 4shared.com becoz other links are not providing me the download slot.

----------


## adarshjaiswal

can u please gve me another link Like 4shared.com or mihd.net from where i can download it

----------


## hyuda

I hope i can get it soon...Thank's "Eng Hamada 4 U" for this info.

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## momet

thanks alot for ur tierd

----------


## localpetro

Thank you for sharing

----------


## bulgas

Thank you

----------


## momet

thanks for upload this but i have problem when i run the start icon it tell me (this programs requires at least 3mb of free virtual memory to run)

----------


## momet

i waiting for ur replay

----------


## Kevin-Reiko

2 al who is haveing problemz with CD's;


FIRST ERROR

*Direct Player 6.0 
Need at least 3 MB virtual memory to run the program*

SOLUTION
	Right-click on My Computer icon, and select Properties.
	Click on the Advanced tab, then select the Settings button within the Performance section. 
	In the Performance Options window, click on the Advanced tab, and then select the Change button in the Virtual Memory section. 
	Click the Custom Size button...
	Change the Initial Size (MB) setting to 4000. Change the Maximum Size (MB) setting to 4000 
	Select SET to accept the change, which will close the Virtual Memory window. Select OK to close the Performance Options window. And select OK to exit the System Properties window. 

__________________________________________________  ____________________________
SECOND ERROR

*Invalid projector file*

SOLUTION
	The pathname might be too long.   
	Move the projector files (be sure to move all of them) to a directory with a *shorter total pathname*, such as a temporary directory directly off the root of a drive.

----------


## mo7amed 3mara

thanks a lot

----------


## ivanilych

thank you

----------


## niconeuquen

_Thank you !!!!_

----------


## ravi5678

Thank u and great job.

----------


## ali12

Hi 
please share them in megauplaod.
Thanks.
Ali_arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## Tsolide1

the greatest tutorial's post in petroleum web world.


See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## nurgali

Good! Thanks! What kind of format is there? Is it PDF or a animation?

----------


## settimana

Jazeeka ALLAH 1000 khayr, thanks a million for the valuable collection of helpful cds.
Could you please upload again the second cd because it is not functionning well like the other cds.
Thank you in adavance

----------


## fox3

your upload rocks
thank you very much

----------


## Beloti

God Bless You!!!
It will help a lot to prepare my classes slides!
Thanks

----------


## atakanse

thanks

----------


## rockit

Thank you, this is great..

----------


## petrolerouni

thanks brother it is just i need.thanks so much buddy. good luck.

----------


## valid

*very gud work man*

----------


## ska_defender

wohooooooooo I am downloading Yes 
thank you dear!

----------


## barham

Salamun Aliek my brother.
may Allah reward you.
Hemn, Iraq-Kurdistan

----------


## gasengineer+

Realy awesome!!

----------


## barham

Thank you again in advance my brother...
But I have encountered one problem like others... CD2 does not work! if it is possible re-upload it...we will appreciate it much...
thank you for everything...


Wallathina utul elma darajat...See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## gasengineer+

Thanks! can you upload the spanish audio package? thank you...

----------


## sajithv78

Dear Friend,

I have downloaded the Schlumberger CD .rar files. Have extracted them also. But unable to run the start.exe application from my hard disk.

Do I have to burn the files onto a CD first before being to see the contents of the CD.

Please help suggesting how you were able to view the CD.

Many thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Sajith.





> Dear friend,
> 
> It is really wonderful and great. Many thanks for sharing.
> 
> May God bless you with all prosperity and happiness in life!!!
> 
> With Best Regards,
> 
> Sivanandam

----------


## barham

Salamun aleik my friend. At the begining I think I have got the same problem but the solution may be like that (at least for mine):
first make sure your computer does not affected by some viruses because some of them may stop .exe or .rar files from working (if so, try re-download the files, yes difficult but they worth that). If it is not the case, then this may fix that (I hope so)
- copy the downloaded .rar files to, for example, E:\
- then try to extract it again (this because if the directory destination is too long the .exe file may not work)

----------


## algindy

thank u

----------


## ARMANDO

can u upload them again let me know aruvalcaba@hotmail.com

----------


## ahmed.alshehab

thanx bro , nice job  :Smile:

----------


## Trostis

Anybody with CD 2 working???

Tks.

----------


## shaggyman69

no encuentro el audio en espa&#241;ol si lo podrias enviar seria genial

----------


## jpmaniest

thank you for sharing...

----------


## jpmaniest

i have some problem with cd 2 ???
can you upload again cd 2...

Many thanks in advance.

With Best Regards,

Aldebaran

----------


## olubij

it seems this password is wrong can you please post the correct one 
many thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much friend, its been very useful and awesome ..........

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## donbaly

please, can you upload this great post to mediafire. Thank you

----------


## iakhtarsyed

Dear All, 

CD 2 annie.mov file cannot be extracted & asks for another password. Please advise how to extract this file?? :Frown:

----------


## funkkkky

Thank you so much but CD number ( 2 ) sound problem can you share it again plz thank you again for your Special Subjects

----------


## viehuqaz

Beer For You - Thanks Bro

----------


## jpmaniest

Thank you so much but CD number ( 2 ) sound problem can you share it again plz thank you again for your Special Subjects

file on the cd 2 is not completed find from the another cd and then copy paste to cd two
its work for me...

----------


## lukaszB

this is great thank u

----------


## dangthephuc

A great CD collection! Thank you so much for your sharing!

----------


## alaeddine618

God bless you

----------


## magedhassanmh

thank u very much

----------


## Jasem

very good, very good

----------


## flifca

hello 
please can you give me the link for those two CD. Thanks 
flifca@hotmail.com

----------


## XenaviX

mantap gan.......

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## eefzal

Thanx alot buddy u hav done alot sharing this data with us plz its a request to u to send me the password because when i m going to extract it it wants password i will be very thankfull f u send me the password for these files

----------


## eefzal

thnx alot buddy plz send me the password for the zip files i will be very thankfull to u

----------


## kdmk

Thanks for Sharing bro, Its really a great work !!!!! Please upload the *CD 2 again*... It got problem while uploading !!!

----------


## anihita

this is a very good effort

----------


## ForzaSek

Thanks

----------


## ammark

Many Thanks.

----------


## rodstring

Thanks a lot, great collection.
Rodstring

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## dallama

the secon cd of part 1 creates errors,

how to solve my dear oil friends.

----------


## zhaozy7

Good,  Thank you.

----------


## ammark

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
That was the password

----------


## JuanK

Thank's a lot for sharing this excellent material.

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## maxboy

please re-upload cd 2 again ,it is corrupt  :Frown:

----------


## mansour64

Thank you so much ,
I think beter to upload it in other server than rapidshair

----------


## anateghpour

Thank u soooooooo much, keep up the good work :Smile:

----------


## Artyr

wOw! Big thanks to u))))

----------


## g.prakhar

thanks for the amazing upload...
but i have problems in CD 1 and 6. there are no files in the root folder to start with unlike int the other cds....

please help

thanks

----------


## samiwarraich

Great post.......thanx

----------


## Clay

Very great post,thanks a lot

----------


## Clay

How can i find the other languages ,please (like Spanish ,French )?

----------


## samiwarraich

plz share cd2 again.......

----------


## marypabla

Nice information, I was looking for this kind of information! Thanks a lot!

----------


## boomerangbomb99

thanks a lot! Great. i am very happy. Good health and cheerful

----------


## goldmarlboro

dude thanks a lot* for your hard work and sharing* keep posting  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## Clay

Please, there isnn't the arabic audio file in "Hoisting Equipments", anyone can help me?
Thanks.

----------


## 'or''='

Thanks a lot.

----------


## samiwarraich

cd 2......please upload again

----------


## mubeshar786

Can Any body tell me whats the passward for these rar files?

----------


## rodolfotorres

Does somebody know the password to unzip files?

Thanks

----------


## naseerahmed

thankyou so much

----------


## emadjamshidi

thanks alot brother

----------


## 'or''='

There's a problem with CD2 part 2: unexpected end of archive

----------


## LEOCASE

Excellent!!! Thanks

----------


## kavah

b.a3330@yahoo.com

----------


## dhani jgj

thank u very much  :Smile:

----------


## balasundaram

Dear all, 



Do you guys able to download these files? but i could not . can anyone help me out ?See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## djokomen

Dear all,

First of all, my biggest thanks to thread starter *eng_hamada_4u* for uploading this material.
But, like others say, have some problems with some CD's. I have problem with CD 2 and CD 5. Anyone can help? Or brother eng_hamada_4u, can u re-upload this parts? Thank u..

----------


## djokomen

and CD 6 too..

----------


## 'or''='

@djokomen:
I downloaded all 10 CDs and only CD2 got a problem.
You guys should download CD5 again.

----------


## djokomen

> @djokomen:
> I downloaded all 10 CDs and only CD2 got a problem.
> You guys should download CD5 again.



@'or"='
Thanks, ok, I will try first..

----------


## demonarundo

Thank you so much
You're the best

----------


## binnyoo7

sir,
     i want to start my career in drilling ..my be as GET ...as a fresher ( I m MTech in PETROLEUM Exploration ) .I have one doubt if i start my career in cbm, so wld i be able to find my further jobs in specifically   oil drilling as well ....in short will there be any difference in job profile ....making it miss match ...or conflicting   in future .AS  i feel oil has more weight-age 

pls help 
binny007

----------


## dodji

thank you very much!

----------


## asif hussain

Hello,

Any one can provide me Schlumberger drilling CDs?? on my email address asif_petroku@hotmail.com.com.

Thanx

----------


## engineerrafi

thnx bro for this great and useful upload of 10 cd's. Can u pls send me th password for extracting the files?? May god bless u and ur family.

----------


## 'or''='

^
Some guys here are really bone-idle =))

----------


## raphael

i cant put cd in portuguese

----------


## hany serag

Please Collegues:


If any one can upload Schlumberger 10 Cd, or send me the links hany_peteng@yahoo.comSee More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## hypsi

If anyone could send another link for 1CD  I will be thankful. I could not download it with few browsers. My email : bhypsior@gmail.com

----------


## nstardia

thank you...very useful

----------


## ashokbnaik

If sound is not working in CD2, please copy XTRAS folder from any other CD and paste it in the CD2 root drive where START application is housed. Enjoy!

----------


## Sufia

Pls  send me the links for Schlumberger 10 Cd. e mail  is sufia05@hotmail.com

----------


## marcobaquero

Genial amigo gracias por compartir.........
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Alberdi

Please I cant open the Winrar Files could u give the password

----------


## Umar Sharif

Thanks for such a nice collection

----------


## nicolasfgf

many many many thanks

----------


## petroman44

thank a lot bro!!!
Great resources

----------


## engineerrafi

thnx bro ....god bless you mr. ashok.

----------


## ufuoma

Hello,

Please I am finding it difficult to download the CD'S . Can anyone please kindly send them to my box ovadje_ufuoma@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## 'or''='

^
Your email account limits the file size of attachment.


So, it's better to help yourself than to wait for the help from others.See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## nooey

can anyone send me the links or upload thos CDs? this would be highly appreciated.

----------


## nooey

My email address "prateepc@hotmail.com", thanks in advance.

----------


## centurypk

would it be possible to get a copy of these sent to raymondthescience@gmail.com

cheers

----------


## mafraq

assalamu Alikum wa Ramadan Kareem Inshaallah.

May I ask if the CD 2, part 2 rar file has been fixed. CD2 has a very interesting and important subject, BOP, and I wish if Mr. Hamada can fix part 2 rar file for CD 2 and re-upload again.

----------


## TAGRART

Hi all,

I have others links for those who have problems downloading:

VOLUMEN 2 - BOP EQUIPMENTS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lucombo

Many THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## gmn80

goooooooooooooooooooooood


Thank you

----------


## sztywny

If anyone could send another link or make private server with all Schlumberger Drilling Cd's I will be thankful. My mail: barstaszkiewicz@gmail.com

----------


## Tsolide1

Salam

find all parts here

forum.energy-dz(dot)com

----------


## dlynx4real

Very helpful.  Thanks for these CDs.

----------


## geovishwa

> Hi all,
> 
> I have others links for those who have problems downloading:
> 
> VOLUMEN 2 - BOP EQUIPMENTS
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...




Does the part 2 from these links has audio??.............the one i have dosent have audio for part 2.............please some one verify and let me know...........

----------


## dlynx4real

All CDs are fine.  To get CD2 working properly, copy all folders in "3.part2.rar" and paste the three folders (FILES, VIDEO, extra) in the folder "2.part1.rar".  Then re-open "2.part1.rar" as an executable file...BINGO!!!!!



PS: I badly need stress-check, please help a brother out good people.See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## duongbg

me too interesting

Please sent to me at mail: duongbg.re@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## masab

what is the password???

----------


## masab

it says it needs a password what's the password??

----------


## baabi1

boss links are not working please upload again.

----------


## vanket

Thanks for the upload. It is very helpful.

----------


## coyee

could somebody reupload?

many thanks, brother

----------


## ammark

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## coyee

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



what is the username and password?

Many thanks

----------


## bendorf

what is the username and password?

----------


## mridul

this files are not available...Plz upload again ......Thanx in advance.

----------


## thaidanh89

RapidPro is necessary to start multiple downloads simultaneously.I  don't dowload it.

----------


## fighter

guys,you are one of the schlumberger?


thanks for sharingSee More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## gtChelsea

I am sorry to ask, but how is it possible to watch it after you have downloaded it? I only got a man speaking arabic when I open it in VLC.

Thanks to the uploader btw  :Smile:

----------


## fighter

Sorry,I have not download the CD yet.   It seems that there is something wrong with my browser,I can't move to the download page.

----------


## mines2006

good

----------


## Topper

Thanks great share.

Pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dunning

Did anyone ever get CD 2 to work?  I have tried everything I can think of.  Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## ookkii

Please reupload....

----------


## kritbordin

Could any one please let upload this instructive CD?



> Please reupload....

----------


## spydaman

Oh great !! File not Found !!!

----------


## lesituyendaukhik55

It's really wonderful, amazing, great. Many thanks for sharing this CDs
May God bless you with prosperity and happiness in life ^^

----------


## xchernobilx

guys please anyone can upload again? 

All of the links was broken! please help  :Frown: 

greetings from turkey

----------


## jrtn

here is the slb drilling cds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## xchernobilx

thank you very much  :Smile: 

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## Jontra

Hello..i'm petroleum engineer and I would want to download those CD's from Schlumberger.. 
when i get to link it's redirect me and nothing? any suggestions?
can someone upload it on some valid link.thanks

----------


## jyntvky

Dear All !
a very warm good afternoon !
i have recently joined this forum so i don't know much about this. 
i have recently gone through "Offshore Drilling Technology Course".
This is a 5 day training course. cost of this course is  $5000  per person.
i want to share the study material of this course. so it would be helpful for all of you who are interested in drilling.
so please let me know how and where to upload the files which i m having.

----------


## Jontra

> Dear All !
> a very warm good afternoon !
> i have recently joined this forum so i don't know much about this. 
> i have recently gone through "Offshore Drilling Technology Course".
> This is a 5 day training course. cost of this course is  $5000  per person.
> i want to share the study material of this course. so it would be helpful for all of you who are interested in drilling.
> so please let me know how and where to upload the files which i m having.



Hi. It would be very nice if you can upload that. i'm petroleum engineer and i'n specially interested in drilling.
I'm also new here so don't know how to upload and where but i hope some of guys here will give you some tips about it.
Thanks

----------


## jyntvky

Any1 who got those CD's, please Re-upload those cd's.
thnx in advance.

----------


## cy2010

oh and when you download u need .rar extractor...i use 7-zip it is free online....then you need to drag folder to desktop or anyhere...then just click start.exe....if it says 'where is first.dir' that file is in the folder u need to drag folder to desktop...not too confusing right : $

----------


## cy2010

ok so my post with links didn't get through...

for the cd's go to

OPTION 1: facebook page of "Global Earth Scientists", in the December 2011 post there are links and those worked for me as of 02-21-2012

OPTION 2: i also found one at "arab-oil-naturalgasDOTCOM/EN/STC_en.htm" 

OPTION 3: just email someone they send email them too u if have em' like me

----------


## minhky032003

How can i get this. it was almost dead. plz check again!

----------


## VICTOR HUGO

No se pueden abrir los archivos....

----------


## minhky032003

It seem like nobody heard us. It spent so long nobody answer

----------


## ragi1983

Hi admin.The links are -----ed.Fil not found.Please attach again or renew your attachment.Thanks

----------


## butpro1991

all link above had died! please let's check it thanks you

----------


## butpro1991

i got it! facebook is good links

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## butpro1991

thanks you

----------


## minhky032003

> i got it! facebook is good links



Can you share for everyone, THanks in advance

----------


## butpro1991

you got in facebook and write this "Global Earth Scientists" press enter to got
all things include book, video, software. . .and the most important link that you need is there

----------


## minhky032003

As your word, i didnt get the link !! butpro1991

----------


## barrerav

> you got in facebook and write this "Global Earth Scientists" press enter to got
> all things include book, video, software. . .and the most important link that you need is there



That is correct, look at that page and will find the information... And more 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

----------


## butpro1991

ok guy! here !
CD 1: An introduction to Rig Types and Basic drill string components
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 2: BOP Equipments
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 3: Drilling Fluids and Mud Test
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 4: Mud circulation and treating Equipments
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 5: Hoisting Equipments
part1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


CD 6: Rotating Equipments & Mast and Substructure
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 7: Pipe Handling
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 8: Casing and Cementing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 9: Well logging, Mud logging and Drill stem test
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD 10: Power System and instrument
part1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

let's try it

----------


## butpro1991

i have post the link but the Admin do not allow me to do that!
sorry, let's try by the way i guide, i think it very easy

----------


## xtg-0201

gooooooood.......thank you

----------


## mr.kunhut225

thanks a lot!

----------


## truonghoaiphi

thanks a lot!

----------


## margam_1409

> you're man of site ,good job my friend



goooooooooooooooooooooood


Thank you

----------


## goodguy1405

How do I download the cd off this website?

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## goodguy1405

how do I download cd off this site?

----------


## afroliquid

Can some body provide me with a link to download this Cd please?
 Thanks in advance.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Freddy83

IMO, it is the best training video in the industry. It really gives you the basic understanding of what is happening at drilling sites. My huge thanks to the uploader.

----------


## 999888789

download links are not avialable

----------


## badih

I am an petroleum engineers, I have 30 years experience in this field, and I would like to the access to this site

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all
Please share the links

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all
Please share the links

----------


## luckluk

Hi, how can I access to them?

----------


## sotroso

Thank you

----------


## BoomerUA

Hi, how can I access to them?

----------


## pana313

HELP!!!! Links are broken!!!!

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------


## ch3coohminh

Here is the link of these CDs
Script:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 4:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 5 part 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 5 part 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 6:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 7:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 8:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 9:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cd 10 part 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 10 part 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ch3coohminh

Here is the link of these CDs
Script:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 4:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 5 part 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 5 part 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 6:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 7:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 8:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 9:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cd 10 part 1:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cd 10 part 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Xochi

Links broken

----------


## aks440

Links are dead ..... Plz reupload

----------


## Hassan_engr39

please download from following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aljuna

thank you very much !

----------


## hckramure

link broken please upload again

----------


## Felipao

Hello Mr. I'm trying to download these cd's but rapidshare doesnt admitt it. Could you help me loading these information please?

----------


## mahenvyas

Could not download.... pls do something

----------


## Ginika

Please* how can i get the CD's

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Please* how can i get the CD's

----------


## Gayathri Chandrasekhar

This is not available now.... can you please update the new link.... i urgently need this

See More: Schlumberger drilling cd's

----------

